# Solid Gold



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Anyone feed it? Specifically looking at the Mmillenia or wolf king. Thanks!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I fed Solid Gold about 15 years ago when premium foods were just coming on the market. I think their quality of ingredients and manufacturing has gone down in the past 5 years or so, but it's not a bad product. Just do your research on where it's manufactured (plant) and recalls. It has recently been on the recall list.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Made by Diamond I believe....that's all I need to know.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

That's what my cat eats, only because that's what the shelter was feeding her when we took her home as a kitten. Never a runny poop in 5 years, so no reason to change.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Carmella ate it for the last 6.5 years of her life. It was the food that comes in the gold bag... HundNFlocken I think, or something along those lines. She did very well on it. I probably would have fed Flora that food but she was sensitive to the boutique foods from the beginning so she's happily eating PPPSS.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

My puppy Sheldon who is now 7 months old has been eating Solid Gold Wolf Club for Large Breed Puppies . This is what the breeder was using and I did not change foods. I've never had a problem .Good stools and he likes it. I have some concern that it is maufactured by Diamond so I am looking to switch to Fromms.
Dog Food Advisor is a very informative site to gather information on the different
dog foods and you can get an alert to any recalls when they occur.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

When we originally took Winnie off puppy food we went to solid gold hundnfloxen. She loved it but I became concerned it was manufactured by diamond. Switched her to Fromms chicken ala veggie and she is doing great on it. Should mention she is 9 months old


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

In all likelihood, the Solid Gold formulas you are considering are made at Diamond's Gaston, S.C. plant (which has had numerous recalls) since you are in N.C. For that reason alone, I would look at the multitude of other choices available. 

FDA releases report on Diamond Pet Foods


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley is currently on the Wolf King. I fed it about 3 years ago too and he did really well on it. The price went way up so I stopped buying it. I got a good deal on it a couple months ago so I put him back on it and stocked up. It really seems to put a fuller coat on him.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you all. To the best of my knowledge the Mmellenia is not made by Diamond (crosswinds??) But the wolf king is. Thanks for the input.


----------

